# Seekarte um die Insel Falster (Dänemark)



## Frank (1. November 2002)

Hi Leute,

Wie immer könnt Ihr bestimmt helfen. Nächster Trip geht zur Insel Falster ( DK ).
Wo kann ich eine Seekarte dieser Gegend runterladen?
Bei der Übersicht von Tiffy ist die Gegend nicht dabei.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus!!!


----------

